# Where can I get calibration settings for my tv



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I was just wondering are there any good web sites that would give me calibration settings for my tv. I do have the Disney wow disk and plan to use it. I found a site called tweaktv.com and just wanted to know if there was any other good ones ?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would just use the wow disk. Or buy the Spears and Munsil disk. Every tv comes off the line needing a little different level of adjustment. So even if you and I have the same tv, they'll likely need slightly different tweaks. Therefore I would follow a hard set of adjustments based on someone else's settings. I would not go into the service menu unless you're qualified. Since you're asking, I'll assume not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

